# Newly Certified CPC-A



## GAFlowers (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a newly certified biller and coder.  I received my education from WTI in Joplin, Missouri, and took the certification test in November 2011 with a grade of 84%.  I did my externship for five weeks at a clinic that had several clinics in different areas.  I am in the process of looking for a job as either a biller or a coder.  Would prefer to work in a clinic, more specifically, dental, but a hospital would be fine, too.

I can travel 80 miles round trip.  I live in Anderson, Missouri, so Joplin or down in Arkansas is fine.

I have been working in the medical field for 10-plus years as a remote medical transcriptionist.

If you would like to see a resume and references, please contact me at either epuppy@olemac.net or ruby.eagle71@yahoo.com.

Thank you ~ 

Gloria Ann Flowers, CPC-A
395 Monroe Road
Anderson, MO  64831
417-845-6160 - home phone
417-456-0226 - cell phone
epuppy@olemac.net
ruby.eagle71@yahoo.com


----------

